# The AdamV94 Story



## AdamV94 (26 Jan 2014)

Hello,

I am usually very good at deciding things for myself, however I need help with deciding what branch of the army is best for me. I will be the first of my family to be in the military if it is something that I end up doing, so the advice I get from my family regarding this decision is not going to be as helpful as someone with experience.

I want to become either a vehicle technician, or join the infantry. I understand they are two unrelated trades but I really cant decide.

Any advice, guidance, stories etc will really help me out here.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## armchair_throwaway (26 Jan 2014)

Write down a list of most appealing/least appealing things about each trade. If you still can't decide, flip a coin and see if you're disappointed with the result.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jan 2014)

Go Wrench-turner; Infantry, at all levels, requires decisiveness.

You're welcome.


----------



## Quirky (26 Jan 2014)

If you are pursuing a grease monkey position it might as well include spec pay, makes a difference. Not sure what 'branch of the army' has spec pay positions.


----------



## AdamV94 (30 Mar 2014)

I applied to the army to become a vehicle technician. When I applied it was listed as an in demand trade. I have written my CFAT and was told that I did very well, and that i would be contacted to book my medical exam and interview. I was also told that since it was an in demand trade that the process should be very fast and they hope to get me to BMQ in May or June. It has now been a month since my CFAT and I haven't yet heard from them. I understand this isn't a very long time considering how long others have had to wait, but it is longer than what I was told. Anyways, the vehicle technician trade has been removed from the in demand list...

I was told that March is the last month of their year, so they are still processing all of last years applicants. Maybe they will contact me come April?

Does this mean that I will be kept on file and they will contact me when the trade goes back in demand, or because I applied when it was in demand I still have a good chance?

Also, will I be contacted either way? By this I mean, will they contact me to tell me I will be kept on file or if they want me to come in for the next stages?

Thanks in advance for your responses, my research has shown me that there is a lot of hurry up and wait when it comes to the military but I just want to hear if people have experienced this as well.


----------



## DAA (30 Mar 2014)

AdamV94 said:
			
		

> I applied to the army to become a vehicle technician. When I applied it was listed as an in demand trade. I have written my CFAT and was told that I did very well, and that i would be contacted to book my medical exam and interview. I was also told that since it was an in demand trade that the process should be very fast and they hope to get me to BMQ in May or June. It has now been a month since my CFAT and I haven't yet heard from them. I understand this isn't a very long time considering how long others have had to wait, but it is longer than what I was told. Anyways, the vehicle technician trade has been removed from the in demand list...
> 
> I was told that March is the last month of their year, so they are still processing all of last years applicants. Maybe they will contact me come April?
> 
> ...



You're right about the hurry up and wait part.   With the new process, your CFAT and TSD results, pretty much determine whether or not you will be booked for a med and interview.  So the occupation choice, really isn't a huge consideration anymore, unless of course they don't have many people applying for those jobs.

At this point in time, all you can do is maintain contact with your CFRC at least once every 30-days just to say "Hello, I'm still interested."


----------



## AdamV94 (5 Apr 2014)

okay thank you very much.


----------



## AdamV94 (6 Apr 2014)

When they list a trade as "In demand" how do they know when to remove the "in demand"? Is it when there are enough applicants? Or when all the positions have been filled?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Scott (6 Apr 2014)

Wild assumption here, but betting it's when they feel there is no more huge "demand"...

FWIW


----------



## brihard (6 Apr 2014)

AdamV94 said:
			
		

> When they list a trade as "In demand" how do they know when to remove the "in demand"? Is it when there are enough applicants? Or when all the positions have been filled?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



"In demand" normally means that the trade's level of manning has fallen below a certain threshold. It's very rare for almost any trade to be completely full' the pace of recruiting and retirements/releases ensures that.A trade will get listed as 'in demand' when a shortage becomes more drmatic than is the norm. I've seen numbers thrown around, but can't recall well enough to say. A trade not being 'in demand' DOESN'T mean it's clsoed to recruiting- just that it isn't in dire straits. I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## AdamV94 (6 Apr 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> "In demand" normally means that the trade's level of manning has fallen below a certain threshold. It's very rare for almost any trade to be completely full' the pace of recruiting and retirements/releases ensures that.A trade will get listed as 'in demand' when a shortage becomes more drmatic than is the norm. I've seen numbers thrown around, but can't recall well enough to say. A trade not being 'in demand' DOESN'T mean it's clsoed to recruiting- just that it isn't in dire straits. I hope that helps a bit.





Thanks! that does help.    Hoping to hear back from them soon


----------



## DAA (6 Apr 2014)

In demand usuually means that the number of applications is far less than the number of available positions.


----------



## AdamV94 (20 Apr 2014)

When I applied to the CAF I only used one of my three possible job choices. Since then, I have written my CFAT, and I am currently waiting for the call regarding my medical exam and interview. I was just wondering if I could call in to add another job to my list? Maybe even change my top choice to my second choice?

Thanks in advance!

Also, sorry if this thread already exists, the search bar doesn't work for me for some unknown reason.


----------



## Treemoss (20 Apr 2014)

I don't see a problem if you just called them and asked to change one of your choices, not a huge deal. I think you could probably do it on the day you go in for your medical as well.


----------



## JoeDos (20 Apr 2014)

Within the point of CFAT to Interview you are allowed to switch your jobs, but once you are finished the Interview you will no be able to switch your trades. Good luck to you with your application, I to am waiting for my Medical and Interview. But currently they seem to be taking forever to do my Reliability check portion.


----------



## AdamV94 (20 Apr 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Within the point of CFAT to Interview you are allowed to switch your jobs, but once you are finished the Interview you will no be able to switch your trades. Good luck to you with your application, I to am waiting for my Medical and Interview. But currently they seem to be taking forever to do my Reliability check portion.



Okay awesome thank you, I'll call in on Tuesday as I don't think they will be open tomorrow. It will be worth the wait for sure! Good luck to you to.


----------



## ScarletSpider (12 May 2014)

I am preforming my medical for Vehicle Tech tomorrow. My main recruiter told me that Vehicle Tech is in demand but another told me is wasn't. Even the website reported it wasn't. Try to listen to our recruiter; the website isn't always up to date.  

PS. Remember to call. They need to remember you. That was the only reason I got my medical. Cause I annoyed them enough.


----------



## AdamV94 (22 May 2014)

I am waiting for the call from the recruiter to book my medical and interview. I looked at my phone today and I had a missed call, however, the number came up as "no id" so i wasn't able to call back, and there was no voicemail.

My questions are; when they call, will they leave a message? Will the number register so I am able to call back?

I called yesterday to change my application a bit, and the recruiter told me that they are not currently booking any NCMs right now, but they will be very soon. I was also told that I have a very competitive score on the CFAT so I will be contacted soon, but does soon mean 24 hours?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JoeDos (22 May 2014)

My CFRC shows up on my phone, and generally they do leave a message. Primarily I think they actually email you when they have a scheduled date.


----------



## AdamV94 (22 May 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> My CFRC shows up on my phone, and generally they do leave a message. Primarily I think they actually email you when they have a scheduled date.




okay thanks!


----------



## KerryBlue (22 May 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Primarily I think they actually email you when they have a scheduled date.



Ditto

Both my CFAT and Interview Date were given to me via email...

Wouldn't know about what caller ID would show, they've never actually called me back...


----------



## NavyHopeful (22 May 2014)

Caller ID or not, they will definitely leave a message.  I can't remember if they emailed me or not.  I know they called me, and were leaving messages.  When I put my application in, however, I gave them my cell phone number so that I would never miss a call.

Good luck!

Rev


----------



## vivelespatates (30 May 2014)

ScarletSpider said:
			
		

> PS. Remember to call. They need to remember you. That was the only reason I got my medical. Cause I annoyed them enough.



Lol.


----------



## AdamV94 (16 Jun 2014)

I applied in late Janurary, wrote my CFAT on March 3rd and completed the test with a very competitive score. I got the call to go in for my interview last week (my interview is next Monday) so I am very happy with how fast this process has been for me, and I understand how lucky I am to have been wait listed for only 4 months!

Anyways my questions are;

I have heard people say, "Infantry is always hiring", so that being my first choice, and my second choice being vehicle tech (which has returned to being an in demand trade) Will I more likely be taken on as a vehicle tech or an infantryman ? Is infantry REALLY always hiring, more so than in demand trades?

And is the wait time post interview comparable to that of the wait time post CFAT?




Thanks in advance

I'm very fired up and can't wait to get my military career started!


----------



## Braveheart (16 Jun 2014)

Hey congratulations and best of luck on your interview and the rest of your process. 

This is only a logic based answer as I'm not a recruiter and I'm not sure how much validity it actually holds if any but they will probably select you based off a few factors.  If both trades are in demand they will most likely select you for whichever you are more compatable for based off of your CFAT score and your TSD. 

If you check the Canadian Forces Website frequently like I do you would notice that it no longer lists the infantry trade with a green (hiring) sign. Maybe they always are? Maybe they aren't but I do know it was recently listed as hiring and they just scooped up a bunch of people in the last month and now it's no longer listed as hiring. I've seen a few people post on here saying that they hire all year long as required so if you count that as "Infantry is always hiring" then there you have your answer. If you want the real truth and nothing but the truth I would recommend you bring these questions up with one of the recruiters at your local Recruitment centre because that's exactly what they are there for.

Also from what I understand I think infantry is one of the more competitive trades in terms of how many people you're competing with so that would probably play a factor in which position you would be offered if you qualify for both.

Hope that helps but check with your recruiter and make sure breh!


----------



## AdamV94 (16 Jun 2014)

Braveheart said:
			
		

> Hey congratulations and best of luck on your interview and the rest of your process.
> 
> This is only a logic based answer as I'm not a recruiter and I'm not sure how much validity it actually holds if any but they will probably select you based off a few factors.  If both trades are in demand they will most likely select you for whichever you are more compatable for based off of your CFAT score and your TSD.
> 
> ...





Thanks! I will call in tomorrow to figure some stuff out


----------



## KerryBlue (17 Jun 2014)

Semantics but getting "the call" refers to a call for employment and not being contacted for further processing. 

Inf is not always hiring and is quite competitive. There were something like 450 spots open, but it seems that lately a whole bunch of those open spots have been occupied. i wouldn't be surprised that if by September/October they are closed for the year.


----------



## AdamV94 (17 Jun 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Semantics but getting "the call" refers to a call for employment and not being contacted for further processing.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> ...



Seems reasonable to me thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2014)

Another tidbit of advice; it's not necessary to start a new thread whenever you have a question/comment.  Do some searching and reading here.  Chances are, it's been asked and answered already.


----------



## AdamV94 (23 Jul 2014)

Today I told one of my friends that I am trying to join the army, and I am currently in the final stages of the application process (waiting for the criminal check, credit check and reference check to clear).

Anyways, he said,"I could never join the army, as soon as a drill Sgt. started yelling at me, I would just yell right back."

I laughed it off, but started thinking about it more when I got back from work. What would actually happen if you yelled at or disobeyed command at BMQ or trade training or even on duty? Just extra pushups? Or do they do things to try and humiliate you? Does anybody have any good/ funny stories about this topic?

What other things do your friends say to you when you tell them that you are joining the military?


----------



## jlv031 (23 Jul 2014)

They are not allowed to humiliate you. Usually you will get extra duties, confined in your shack, change parades, ... Or get charged. Lots of people don't care about duties, but if you touch their wallet thats another story ;-)


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jul 2014)

Keep your whole course confined to barracks for the weekend and have you do an essay on obedience and following orders, compliments whoever was disobeying an order.
Take every ones cell phones away so then can spend time reflecting on why obeying orders is important.
Go for a run at night and practice obeying orders by constantly making the last two members run to the front of the group.

Your buddies loosing their weekends, phones and free time is a much better motivator than an instructor making fun of you, in my opinion..


----------

